
Show HN: Framepop – Turn photos into framed prints - tgoldberg
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/framepop-turn-photos-into/id1053338426
======
tgoldberg
Hi - We just launched this today in the App Store. We’ll print, frame,
giftwrap, and ship any photo on your phone. Mobile photography is more capable
than ever, but yet many photos never leave the phone. We’re making it easy to
get those photos off your device into a beautiful, ready-to-hang print.

Would love any feedback on the concept, user experience, and potential
audiences/use cases.

------
tempodox
I would prefer much more control.

I once tried a print service over the internet and the result was
disappointing, to say the least. With this app, I couldn't even choose another
print service.

~~~
tgoldberg
Our goal was to make framed prints a one-stop shop so we found a framing
partner that does every aspect of the final product -- printing, framing,
assembling, and shipping. Sorry to hear you had poor results with printing in
the past, but ours is done in professional, best-in-class Epson and Canon
color-calibrated printers with 10 and 12-color pigmented inks.

------
aaronbrethorst
No mention of pricing.

~~~
tgoldberg
The pricing is based on how you customize the frame, as well as the print
size, but we could say "Starting at $50" somewhere on the site/in the app.

